# THinking about being a surrogate...am I too old?



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi. My sister recently lost a baby at 35weeks. Doctors still don't know the reason why she had such a late loss- the baby had no apparent problems-  but we're very close and we got chatting and I made it clear that if it should be some problem with her carrying baby to term I would be more than happy to do so for her. 
It got me thinking that as long as the embryo were not in any way 'mine' (ie not my eggs) I think I would be happy to carry a baby pretty much for any couple I thought would make good parents. Does a surrogate get to 'choose'? Also, I will be 37 this year. Am I too old? I've had two children fairly recently (2009 and 2010).We went through so much to have our two, and I know that it's barely a scratch on the surface of what some other couples have to go through to make their dream come true. 
X


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi there,


So sorry to read about your sister's devastating loss, life is so cruel sometimes. It happened to a close friend of mine about a year ago and she lost her LO at 37 weeks, the doctors also couldn't provide her with an explanation. She did get a diagnosis from an acupuncturist however, in Chinese Medicine terms, which she has found very comforting and makes total sense, just a thought.


Back to your original question, I'm no expert and I'm sure one of the very knowledgeable ladies will be along soon but my initial reaction is that 27 doesn't seem too old, there are ladies going through own egg IVF older than that and ladies cycling using donor eggs well in to their 40s, the oldest I've seen on these boards is 52. 


I think surrogacy is a wonderful gift to give, it always makes me smile inside to read of ladies who are willing to go through it for somebody else's happiness. 


Best wishes
LV xx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello, so sorry to hear about your sisters loss, I've 2 friends who lost babies at term, and both now have gone onto have healthy babies, I do hope the same will happen for your sister.  It's wonderful to think of helping others, for some of us there is no way we could ever be parents without the kindness of surrogates.  You are def not too old, esp if you are a host surrogate i.e having a couples embies transferred to you as the eggs are the IM's, I know of surro's who are in mid/late 40's and older, so long as you're in good health etc.  Yes you do get to choose and it is good that you have recently had children.

My only advice would be to find out all about it and what is involved, am happy to answer any questions you may have. Thanks again for thinking about it and hugs to your sister.
x


----------

